# Almost Good Shots



## TimothyJinx (May 29, 2013)

I didn't see this theme anywhere so I decided to start it. This is for shots that you like if not for those one or two technical miscues.

I'll start with one I like except for missed focus. I'm sure there are other things wrong so no smart remarks please.


----------



## sm4him (May 29, 2013)

"Almost good" shots? But that describes very nearly every single picture I've ever posted here. :lmao:

The one you posted is cute!


----------



## Parker219 (May 29, 2013)

Great idea for a thread. When I have a few spare hours I will upload all my photos here. LoL

No, but I am on my phone now, so I will add some when I get home.


----------



## runnah (May 29, 2013)

I don't have any photos that were ruined by ducks.


----------



## sashbar (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TimothyJinx (May 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't have any photos that were ruined by ducks.



Actually I was trying to take a picture of the duck and that kid walked into the shot.


----------



## CherylL (May 30, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any photos that were ruined by ducks.
> ...



The photo tells a story.  I don't think I have any photos for this theme.  Now if you started a "Not Even Almost Good Shots" photo theme well I may contribute.


----------



## R3d (May 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't have any photos that were ruined by ducks.



I read that as a caption to your avatar, LOL.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 30, 2013)

ok so how do you attach an entire file...lol


----------



## sashbar (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Dinardy (Jul 21, 2013)

I always liked this one... I'm not sure why.


----------



## baturn (Jul 21, 2013)

Is approximately 1000 - 1800 too many to post?


----------



## sashbar (Jul 23, 2013)

baturn said:


> Is approximately 1000 - 1800 too many to post?



I am not sure about posting it all, but 1000 -1800 of almost good shots is surely a sign of a seasoned pro


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2013)

I always look at this shot and think...why doesn't this work!! hehe


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 28, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> I always liked this one... I'm not sure why.



Nice one, it does not belong here!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> I always look at this shot and think...why doesn't this work!! hehe



Like it!!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 28, 2013)

For me, if it is not museum or portfolio material, it has good trash potential. We all have borderline shots we hope will oiffer some use in the future. But I don't have time to fool with trash. And I have no shortages of images.

I put a few of my rejects here:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:ListFiles/Danielteolijr

I have lots more, but they show up on a Google image search with my name. I don't like that, so I scaled back on donations to the Wiki. I want my prime stuff to show up with my name searches, not my low end stuff. (I also put a few good shots on the Wiki mixed in with the low end photos for this very reason of upgrading the image search.) If I had to do it again, I would not have put any of my photos on the Wiki except for test results.

The 'Steeplechase' would have been nice if i shot in RAW. But, being an old film photog and just starting digital. I didn't know what RAW was so, I used low res JPEG.

My photos that are lower quality than are on the Wiki usually gets trashed. But, even blurred up messes can be great shots...

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/photobooth/110321_elisabeth-_p4656crop.jpg

by Mary Ellen Mark


----------



## DragonHeart (Jul 29, 2013)

Wish I would have seen I was cutting off the tips of the shoes in this photograph 



Benson clan in Helen, GA by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## casey_2005 (Aug 27, 2013)

Following DragonHeart's theme... Ugh I was so mad when I got the roll developed only to find I had done the same!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2017)

I worked and worked to get the spider inside the moon in this handheld shot. I was so disappointed when I uploaded it


----------



## Peeb (Jan 6, 2017)

Photobomber!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Peeb (Jan 19, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 133592


Looks like a cool image to me....


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 19, 2017)

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2017)

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 133592
> ...


Thanks bud.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 19, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Your 'aw shucks' images are bucket list material for me!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks.
If you every make your way up here in the winter, let me know we'll get you a shot.


----------



## droaingsong (Jan 20, 2017)

DragonHeart said:


> Wish I would have seen I was cutting off the tips of the shoes in this photograph
> 
> 
> 
> Benson clan in Helen, GA by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


Apart from the shoes cut, a classic memory pic.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2017)

Not large enough aperture




DSC_5999.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
U.S. Navy Memorial, Washington, DC.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2017)

Hedgcoe hand project, first shot. Oh my.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thanks.
> If you every make your way up here in the winter, let me know we'll get you a shot.



Would that be what they mean when they say " thinking out of the box "?


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 28, 2017)

ok, i see this model, snap one, find a flat surface to the far left of this shot, change lenses to get a picture of her flip side and she's gone!  went by that tent a couple of times between races & never did see her face! 
so, technically this shot is fine, but the one that got away...
_VIR7668


----------

